# Music Therapy



## racketgirlx (Feb 8, 2007)

I am looking to find some new music to lift my spirits when I am really down, so I ask all of you, what music do you listen to when you are feeling really blue? (Hey that rhymed. :boogie )

I love listening to a lot of classic rock, (esp. Beatles, Floyd, Stones, etc.) but like pretty much anything and everything.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I couldn't live without music, it really helps me get through each day. When I'm feeling sad/depressed bands like Clutch, Anthrax, Armored Saint, and Thin Lizzy can usually put me in a better mood.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

That's so true. Especially when the music has lyrics that I can relate to. Listening to The Postal Service, Deftones, and The Smashing Pumpkins can brighten my mood anytime, but almost anything will do.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

racketgirlx said:


> I love listening to a lot of classic rock, (esp. Beatles, Floyd, Stones, etc.) but like pretty much anything and everything.


You have great taste in music as those are some of my favorite bands but to me, my taste in music when I'm depressed depends on what I'm down about and also how you like to break out of your funk (ie. when I'm depressed, sometimes I like to make myself even more depressed to kind of 'force everything out'.

For me, if its a relationship issue bringing me down, I put on Dylan's "Blood On The Tracks" or some Lucinda Williams. Either of those will usually do the trick.

If just listening to something upbeat to forget about the problems, I recommend "Little Feat" (Dixie Chicken is preferred)....a very GREAT, underrated classic rock band. Impossible for me to listen to "Fat Man In The Bathtub" and not start tapping my toes immediately.


----------



## TheShadowAtNight (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.popculturemadness.com/Music/Happy-Songs.html

The perfect list for this thread, heh.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

When I'm depressed I don't like happy songs, they seem kind of sickening to listen to at that time. Instead I listen to those songs which can only be played really loud, to block out my thoughts, and which normally have depressing lyrics. It really helps me and calms me down after a while of listening. Some of my favorites are Queen and Meatloaf, but there are many others.


----------



## dkm (Jan 20, 2007)

I love my J-pop/rock music. I recommened you some of that  But for me music is a huge thing, I can't get enough of it.


----------

